
Should the U.S. Government Buy a Drug Company to Save Money? - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2017/03/17/520430944/should-the-u-s-government-buy-a-drug-company-to-save-money
======
I_am_neo
Counter question, should they annex it to do so?

